# Locust substrate



## jamie_sri (Nov 3, 2010)

I always clean out my locust rub every week when I buy fresh ones so it doesn't stink the house out, this week I didnt need any as I have been stockpiling them over the last few weeks what with the bad weather and Xmas period, have cleaned out the rub today but don't have anything for the bottom, I usually just fire in the stuff in the tubs they come in from the shop, what sorta stuff can I use instead?


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

tbh, theres no need for a substrate for locusts. The stuff in the bottom of the tubs is fish flake for them to munch on. As long as theres plenty of egg crates etc for them to hide under / hang from it should be all fine. Plus makes cleaning a lot easier.


----------



## jamie_sri (Nov 3, 2010)

ah right, cool, got plenty egg carton an a couple of loo roll tubes as they seem to like hanging inside that too


----------



## Falcon-uk (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi I purchase 10kg bags of bran from my local animal feeds farm and only costs around £4.00 a bag a last ages , I have a 2 foot tank with heater stat and bulb and also buy in bulk as my beardie only has locusts. I find it no probs to clean and usually replace the egg cartons every time i clean out. Also you can use the treated wood chippings for them as well , A bit cheaper at around £3.25 for 10 kgs. Hope this helps


----------

